# Bud Pic of the Year 2010



## tcbud (Jan 18, 2010)

Here are some pics I took of the bud that became the Bud Pic of the Year, 2010.

1.  When I started to notice the bud leaf turning color.  It is not in focus.  But this is the same bud.
2.  First Pic of the bud when it became pink.
3.  Taken after the BPOM was taken.
4.  The Bud Pic of the Year, as it was entered.

Thank you all again for this opportunity.  It has been swell.  All the Bud Pics that were Bud Pics of the Month were real winners in my book.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 18, 2010)

WOW! really nice! thanx for the pics of BPOY as it progressed


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 18, 2010)

WOW tc them pic are excellent very warm purple i like how you have put up pic of diffrent stages great pic:aok: :clap:


----------



## Qman (Jan 18, 2010)

Congrats TC, well deserved! Great pictures


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

Just beautiful!


----------



## nvthis (Jan 20, 2010)

Nicely done girl! Ok, but don't expect next year to be so easy.   I'm thinking this year is gonna draw out some serious competitors from the ranks:hubba:  I already can't wait!!! 

-NV


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello tcbud I am Dr. Robert-sozky-rastafarian-bubba-kush its a pleasure to read of you... i drive a csion tc where did u get ur name from? any ways CONGRATS on your picture of the year truly amazing breath  taking i saw ur 2009 GJ looks nice u wanted to grow only 6 ended up growing like 15 plants or more huh? cool cool well again CONGRATS to u n ur husband


----------



## 420benny (Jan 23, 2010)

Great pics TC! I am liking the pink more so than the purple. When my mean green turned pink, it was the best look. I know how much you love the purple taste,lol. Can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve, for the new kids that are circling, to shoot for?


----------



## aaonehundred (Jan 24, 2010)

Damn, very NICE.. .I hope you cut some babies from here??


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

crazy coloring


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 29, 2011)

not a fan of the purps but great photo none the less


----------

